# Pilbara Trip a few months ago.



## Niall (May 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone.




Been ages since ive been on here, went through the Field Herping Forum and its lacking colour!
Heres a few things to brighten it up a bit 







boring looking Central Netted Dragon Ctenophorus nuchalis we found along the dirt track.


On the way into Carnarvon we found a Thorny Devil sitting in the middle of the road.












We drove to the Pilbara from Perth and arrived in Pannawonica at 1:30am (4 hours over predicted arrival)
Next day we headed to Millstream NP.






Water hole on the side of the road.






Landscape at Millstream NP.






Main water hole at Millstream.


After Millstream, we headed back down to Pannawonica on a inland route, hoping to come across a good amount of reptiles since it was around 7pm when we left Millstream.
Ended up only seeing a couple of Stimson’s.


Stimson’s Pythons Antaresia stimsoni 


















The next day we heading into Port Hedland and caught up with Andrew Henderson and Dave Macintosh.
We ended up setting up camp at the De Grey River and caught up with Dave to go spotting.
Unfortunately we went up when the moon was at its strongest and only ended up seeing a few Flat Shell Turtles crossing the roads where a thunderstorm hit an hour before we got there.
The next night we just did a bit of local herping around the De Grey.


Desert Death Adder Acanthophis Pyrrhus






Fat Tailed Gecko Diplodactylus conspicillatus 






Giant Frog Cyclorana australis






Stimson’s Python Antaresia stimsoni






Rosen’s Snake Suta fasciata






Desert Spadefoot Notaden nichollsi






Baby Pygmy spiny tailed Skink Egerina epsisolus 






The next area we headed to was Dooleni Gorge just before Marble Bar, the weather was **** the next day so headed back into town for supplies, we were grateful that Dave allowed us to use his shower since some of us started to smell. We ended up finding out that the tropical low off the coast had turned into a Cat2 Cyclone, since we were camping in tents we thought it was best to bail from the storm and head back to Pannawonica since Karijini was closed because of flooding.


After setting up camp at Robe River once again, the sky looked threatening for most of the day 






The night was looking good with high humidity and high temps


Sunset a Robe River.






The rain ended up holding off and the temps kept high and was the first night of the trip that we had good success.


Rosen’s Snake Suta fasciata












Burton’s snake lizard Lialis burtonis






King Brown Pseudechis australis






Moon Snake Furina ornate












Monk Snake Parasuta monachus






Pygmy Python Antaresia perthensis
Came across this one on the road eating a road kill Ring Tail Dragon.












Pilbara Death Adder Acanthophis wellsi
Ended up finding 7 of these little beauties on that night.






























Cheers,
Niall


----------



## reptalica (May 13, 2013)

Great work Niall....love those Pilbara's......such an appropriate colour for that locale.


----------



## Niall (May 13, 2013)

Here are a couple more photos from other times ive been up there.




Black headed Python.








Woma Python.








Stimson Python.














Pgymy Python.














Ring Brown Snake.




















Desert Death Adder.








Long Beaked Worm Snake.








Pilbara Rock Monitor.




















Sand Monitor.








Northern Bearded Dragon.








Spiny Tailed Skinks.




















Western Hooded Scaly Foot.








Flat Shell Turtles.














Scorpion.








Frogs.
ID please, checked the Frog Watch WA website and still not 100% sure.


























Cheers,
Niall


----------



## Umbral (May 13, 2013)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 13, 2013)

Bloody awesome mate!! So really impressive pics


----------



## Chicken (May 13, 2013)

Onya Niall.. mate wait till you come over in a few months me and nick will find you some way cooler stuff


----------



## Xeaal (May 13, 2013)

Sensational photos!!!


----------



## Niall (May 13, 2013)

Victoria has colourful reptiles?? :shock:
Wait till you come over for the kimberley trip, then you will see colourful and cooler animals! Haha


----------



## ToadCountry (May 13, 2013)

I think a bit of drool escaped.....
Simply magnificent - thanks VERY much for sharing.


----------



## Barrett (May 13, 2013)

Bloody amazing photos mate! Those Rosen's Snakes are absolute beauties.


----------



## scorps (May 13, 2013)

Is it to late in the year now to find much around pilbara?


----------



## Robo1 (May 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing. Love all the photos, but that Pilbara rock monitor is awesome.


----------



## froggyboy86 (May 14, 2013)

The first and the fourth frog are Spencer's Burrowing Frogs (Platypectrum spenceri) and the second/third frogs are Main's Burrowing Frogs (Cyclorana maini). Looks like you got a great variety of herps. 

Aaron


----------



## sharky (May 14, 2013)

Wow, FANTASTIC PHOTOS!  All so awesome


----------



## Dendrobates (May 14, 2013)

Great photos Niall. It's an awesome place with awesome critters!



scorps said:


> Is it to late in the year now to find much around pilbara?



I just got back from there and found heaps so I guess it isn't to late, still hot during the day but pretty cool at night.


----------



## myusername (May 14, 2013)

Love those Stimsons and the dark headed death adder.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 14, 2013)

Great photos, anyone know what species that scorpion is? Looks way cooler than most other Aussie ones.


----------

